# how to sell editorial material to agencies and news channel?



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 7, 2013)

when you have material like a plane crash or train accident.
newsworthy material nobody except you have. 

how do you sell it? 

i do some work for the local firefighters. i have a few friends in the brigade.
they call me for normal shoots (portraits etc.) but lately i am quite often called when they have rescue efforts etc.

often there are quite spectacular images.
but i have never done editorial work so i don´t know how i get this to news channel.

any hints?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe call up and talk to someone at the news media organiation you want to sell to?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2013)

Get a agent who deals with magazines, TV, etc. They will take a cut, but they will get the best rates so you may end up with more. They will also keep you from accidentally selling all your rights.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5757539_agent-photographers.html

You can do it yourself, but professional help would have started This event off on the right foot. Early on, someone could have bought the roll of unexposed film for a few hundred.

http://www.heraldnet.com/article/20120518/NEWS01/305199999


----------



## dexstrose (Nov 11, 2013)

For breaking news, usually they will pay close to nothing if they use a contributor's photo. Newspapers usually just give photographer credit.


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 11, 2013)

I use Alamy, although I haven't sold any news licences and it will probably take a while before they're confident enough of your quality to allow you to upload without the usual checks. There are probably other news specific agencies also, but they may be harder to get into.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 11, 2013)

> use Alamy, although I haven't sold any news licences and it will probably take a while before they're confident enough of your quality to allow you to upload without the usual checks. There are probably other news specific agencies also, but they may be harder to get into.



i am member at istock, fotolia, shutterstock, dreamstime. 
most of these allow editorial uploads but that´s not exactly what im looking for.



> Get a agent who deals with magazines, TV, etc. They will take a cut, but they will get the best rates so you may end up with more. They will also keep you from accidentally selling all your rights.



that´s and idea to look into.


----------

